# Vuurtaal



## ThomasK

Welke woorden verwijzen indirect en metaforisch naar vuur? (Niet dus: uitdrukkingen met 'vuur', met 'rook')

Ik denk aan: _smeulen, oplaaien_, _in de doofpot stoppen_, misschien _pittig, ... _


----------



## AllegroModerato

Tactiek van de verschroeide aarde, afbranden, holocaust. Bedoel je dit?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, dat kan in het rijtje thuishoren. Branden heeft met vuur te maken, en inderdaad, _schroeien_, _verschroeiend_, evt. _dichtschroeien _ook. Prima, hoor (mijn laatste suggestie is vermoedelijk alleen letterlijk te gebruiken). _Laaiend enthousiast_, denk ik plots, _verhitte gemoederen _(al heeft hitte niet alleen met vuur te maken), _opgehitste gemoederen _(vermoedelijk link met hitte), enz.


----------



## ThomasK

En _broeihaarden van verzet _misschien? Alvast met warmte te maken. Een uitslaande brand, een wereldbrand (let's not think of that), ...


----------



## ThomasK

Tot mijn verbazing vind ik er een aantal samen op synonyms.woxikon.com.:
- _*op de rooster leggen, schrijnen(d), heetgeblakerd, gloeien, witheet *_(andere die m.i. niet metaforisch kunnen worden gebruikt: _roosteren, zengen, verzengen, hitte afstralen, irriteren, prikken, afbranden, smeulen, witheet zijn, schroeien, laaien, bijten, gloeien_)
- _in de fik steken _is best leuk, maar niet metaforisch, denk ik...

Op interglot.nl vind ik ook : ontsteken (in woede). _Oven _heeft ook met vuur te maken, maar geen metafoor, denk ik. 
Op sensagent.com: _aanbranden, aangebrand, opflakkeren._ 
Eigenlijk horen ook _doven, brandjes blussen_, daarbij...


----------



## Timidinho

Koken van woede, aansteken (besmetten), flamboyant?


----------



## ThomasK

*Aansteken *in die vorm: ik dacht eerst van niet, maar inderdaad, een *ontsteking *is een soort vuur (_inflammatie_). Ja, hoor, een prima link. 
En *flamboyant*: jawel, goed idee. Ik had ook aan vurig gedacht, maar dat is natuurlijk heel letterlijk met 'vuur'... 

Dat deed mij denken aan *stoken*, en vervolgens aan *bestoken*... 

Dank dus, ik ontdekte een onverwachte piste !


----------



## ThomasK

Het vuur aan de *lont *steken, een *kruitvat*, vuur vatten, de vlam slaat in de pan, vlammend (enz. - nog een ander met '*vlam'*), en dan uiteraard ook *as*, denk ik (al is de directe link met vuur niet echt evident, zoals in 'in zak en as').


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Het vuur aan de *lont *steken


*Lont *ruiken.


----------

